# Cycling tops...



## ray316 (24 Jul 2012)

l have a couple of dreary cycling tops, one is white with a bit of black and one is black with a bot of orange in the arms but l want to get some tops that look more classy.
My wife (even though she does'nt) cycling thinks some of the cyclist tops we see are great but where can you buy them..
Decathalon and evans cycles don't have these kind of tops, alot of them are plain or have just a bit of pattern in them..
l'm looking for tops with colour and writing on them.
They are'nt cycling club tops are they !!!! as l cannot find any..


----------



## DCLane (24 Jul 2012)

Try major cycling retailers; Evans / Wiggle / etc

I'm guessing that you're wearing Karrimor / Muddyfox / another Sports Direct label with the black and orange. They're fine, although I'd agree that others are probably more stylish. Last year I was Karrimor'd all over until I'd lost 3 stone.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2012)

Try foska.com or summitdifferent.co.uk for really interesting tops. Or if you want team tops, try probikekit.com. I've bought stuff from all 3 and the service is pretty good. My current favourite is summitdifferent as they seem to just be a little bit wackier than foska.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Jul 2012)

Prendas have an interesting selection.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2012)

How about a Cycle Chat top.
HERE you go


----------



## benb (24 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> How about a Cycle Chat top.
> HERE you go


 
You could print that out and stitch the paper together to make one!


----------



## Sandra6 (24 Jul 2012)

You can find loads just by googling cycle clothing, but the nice ones are really expensive. 
I think black and white is pretty classy though, I don't like the multicoloured ones as much. . 
For ladies the main stream shops only seem to stock pink! Anything remotely smart looking comes with a minimum £50 price tag.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> You can find loads just by googling cycle clothing, but the nice ones are really expensive.
> I think black and white is pretty classy though, I don't like the multicoloured ones as much. .
> For ladies the main stream shops only seem to stock pink! Anything remotely smart looking comes with a minimum £50 price tag.


 

The CycleChat jerseys come with a very nice £30 price tag...
(sorry for the continued push on these peeps)


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2012)

Take a look at these sites.There should be something for you there
http://www.foska.com/cycling-jerseys/road/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/jerseys-tops/
http://www.evanscycles.com/categories/clothing/jerseys


----------



## derrick (24 Jul 2012)

Still loving this one.


----------



## DCLane (24 Jul 2012)

derrick said:


> Still loving this one.


 
Me too - that's why I caved in and bought one last night. With matching socks  Green/white matches the helmet, red/black/white matches the bike.

Hopefully arrives at work Thursday, so I can take it with me to France and SWMBO won't find out until I've worn it!


----------



## derrick (24 Jul 2012)

I have the matching gloves, fingerless.


----------



## LarryDuff (24 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> Me too - that's why I caved in and bought one last night. With matching socks  Green/white matches the helmet, red/black/white matches the bike.
> 
> Hopefully arrives at work Thursday, so I can take it with me to France and SWMBO won't find out until I've worn it!


Beautiful top - how much was it?


----------



## derrick (24 Jul 2012)

This will be my next one,




I like the way they fit when you are on the bike, if you stand upright they don't feel right, but as said before on the bike they feel really comfortable.


----------



## Graham1426 (24 Jul 2012)

Try ebay, there are loads of retro tops, i have had several tops from ebay that i use to commute to work in.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jul 2012)

Have a look at Primal's selection:

http://www.primaleurope.com/c-7-primal-originals-jerseys.aspx
http://www.primaleurope.com/c-84-rock-roll-jerseys.aspx
http://www.primaleurope.com/c-6-brewery-cycling-jerseys.aspx


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2012)

Primal also sell through summit different (link above). Not sure which is cheaper


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (24 Jul 2012)

http://www.startfitness.co.uk/prodtype.asp?strParents=4262,4270&CAT_ID=4155&numRecordPosition=1

I dont work for or am related to anyone at SF by the way.
Just v good prices


----------



## Psyklon (24 Jul 2012)

Have a look at this site! Don't know if the linky thing will work as I'm on my mobile! Never used them myself but my cycling buddies swear by it. Jerseys are £19, long sleeve jerseys & bib-shorts from £37! They also do sets of 3-5 items, ie 5 items would be jersey, bib-shorts, gloves, socks & bandana all for around £50. ! Free postage & packing too! Normally take about 3 weeks to deliver! They were doing Oakley sunglasses for £38, obviously not the real things but my mate has ordered some and he can't tell the difference! (he calls them his Joakleys). worth a look guys!
http://www.cycling-monton.com/


----------



## DCLane (24 Jul 2012)

LarryDuff said:


> Beautiful top - how much was it?


 
I got it from Wiggle where it's £63 - but I used my CTC membership to get 12% discount and then a further EXTRA10 to get another 10% off.

It's worked out at about £54 overall, down from £70 RRP 

And yes, that's the most I've paid. It beats the £30 I've been paying for Club Roost tops (which are great) and the £30 for a CC one.


----------



## lanternerouge (24 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> Try major cycling retailers; Evans / Wiggle / etc
> 
> I'm guessing that you're wearing Karrimor / Muddyfox / another Sports Direct label with the black and orange. They're fine, although I'd agree that others are probably more stylish. Last year I was Karrimor'd all over until I'd lost 3 stone.


 
Impressive weight loss DC! Any tips??


----------



## lanternerouge (24 Jul 2012)

Also I am liking this very much for when I have climbed them next year (hopefully): 

http://www.morvelo.com/chasseur-de-cols-pyrenees-cycle-jersey.html


----------



## palinurus (24 Jul 2012)

What I do is check out eBay for old team jerseys and stuff. Not well-known teams but obscure Belgian teams sponsored by pile cream manufacturers etc. Good value and Belgian pile cream is cooler than Sky kit right?


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2012)

These are nice

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Altura-Airstream-Short-Sleeve-Cycling-Jersey_34417.htm

And not to expensive, I've got two of them.


----------



## DCLane (24 Jul 2012)

lanternerouge said:


> Impressive weight loss DC! Any tips??


 
Thanks. All I did was cut down (not cut out) the treats I had, but no alcohol. And pedal more. Lots more.

Basically calories expended > calories in = weight loss. A weekly spreadsheet and graph helped motivate me as well. BTW I _still_ keep the spreadsheet to ensure it's maintained.


----------



## palinurus (24 Jul 2012)

http://elevengear.com/roa.html


----------



## lanternerouge (24 Jul 2012)

Fantastic stuff. I am currently around the weight you were when you started...


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Jul 2012)

I find it easy enough to find trade/multi coloured tops, but does anyone have any leads on plain, ONE single colour, jerseys - esp pure white, 3 pocket, reasonable price. (I know about Decathlon's short sleeve ones - fantastic value, but only one pocket).


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2012)

Not white but these are pretty plain and have 3 pockets http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-transit-short-sleeve-jersey-2011/

£21 but with various codes and cashback sites etc you can save a bit


----------



## perplexed (25 Jul 2012)

Graham1426 said:


> Try ebay, there are loads of retro tops, i have had several tops from ebay that i use to commute to work in.


+1
I've bought two or three quirky tops on ebay, most I paid for one was about £9...


----------



## MarkF (25 Jul 2012)

I've bought several from this guy, used but all came "as new". He usually has some spectaculary colourful (awful) designs for sale.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VTG-SIBIL...69?pt=UK_Cycling_Clothing&hash=item2573548375



My favourite


----------



## RaRa (25 Jul 2012)

I really should avoid these threads - just followed some links and ended up with 2 new shirts!


----------



## rb58 (25 Jul 2012)

Also consider what material you want. I favour Merino sportswool these days - cool in summer, warm in winter, won't smell etc. Shutt VR are my supplier of choice. Expensive I know, but top quality.


----------



## theloafer (25 Jul 2012)

"youngoldbloke, post: 1949918, member: 2740"]I find it easy enough to find trade/multi coloured tops, but does anyone have any leads on plain, ONE single colour, jerseys

had stuff from here http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/ for a ctc tour in 2002  and there stuff is still been used to this day ..


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Jul 2012)

I've just spotted this Ebay bargain .

How can they have the nerve to sell it at that price. 2 weeks in Aldi they were £7.99. Still some in my local branch on Sunday.


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> I've just spotted this Ebay bargain .
> 
> How can they have the nerve to sell it at that price. 2 weeks in Aldi they were £7.99. Still some in my local branch on Sunday.


 
Seriously fugly too - reckon overpriced at £8

Some mug will pay it - at least the seller will have to pay fleabay fees


----------



## Sara_H (25 Jul 2012)

Do you only want cycle specific stuff? I ask as decathlon have some lovely mens casual Merino T shirts in at the moment in the walking section for £19- thinking of getting a couple for the OH who just weears shorts or trousers and t shirts for cycling.


----------



## doctornige (25 Jul 2012)

Like DCL, I also go for Castelli. Very stylish, not too lairy, and technically excellent. It's pricey, but not ASOS pricey. 

I chose the Prologo short sleeve and Team Aero Race bib shorts for summer, with a Contatto long and Sorpasso tights for winter. Of all of those, the one item that stands out is the Contatto. It's very, very nice. All available from Evans and Wiggle.

Castelli mitts can be hit and miss (due to the closure, mainly), and I understand that their overshoes are shite. So you can be all brand about this stuff!


----------



## doctornige (25 Jul 2012)

lanternerouge said:


> Also I am liking this very much for when I have climbed them next year (hopefully):
> 
> http://www.morvelo.com/chasseur-de-cols-pyrenees-cycle-jersey.html



THAT is nice. Would look great atop a Wilier.


----------



## RhythMick (25 Jul 2012)

I'll reward myself with a proper cycling top when I get below 15 st.

Until then it's bright orange Muddy Fox for max visibility.


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2012)

As you're shrinking it doesn't really matter what you wear.

Last year I used eBay and bought the cheapest tops going in my size, usually £2 or £3 in odd colours.

As I shrank they went back on eBay and for a while it was a self-funding process.


----------



## guitarpete247 (26 Jul 2012)

vickster said:


> Seriously fugly too - reckon overpriced at £8
> 
> Some mug will pay it - at least the seller will have to pay fleabay fees


 
I got one. 
Yeah, I know it's ugly and has the word cycling down 1 side in a hand written font. But for £8 a good price and comfy top and a very noticeable top. Spotted someone wearing one on Tuesday, from a few hundred yards off, as did the guy that was driving.


----------



## doctornige (7 Aug 2012)

derrick said:


> This will be my next one,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just ordered one having destroyed a Prologo with a washing machine error. I am such a divvy.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Aug 2012)

I use the Castelli sanremo speed suits rather than the Jersey on its own, I think they are incredible, they stitch the jersey to the body paint areo shorts as such you can fully unzip the top and it flaps open but remains fitted. The shorts stay in place and the seat pad is geat quality. The Garmin team use them.




They are tight fitting though so if you have a belly, there is no hiding of it.


----------



## derrick (7 Aug 2012)

Got this one the weekend.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (7 Aug 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I use the Castelli sanremo speed suits rather than the Jersey on its own, I think they are incredible, they stitch the jersey to the body paint areo shorts as such you can fully unzip the top and it flaps open but remains fitted. The shorts stay in place and the seat pad is geat quality. The Garmin team use them.
> 
> View attachment 11551
> 
> ...


Very nice, but with sadness i have to admit with my belly, i could never wear it!


----------



## doctornige (7 Aug 2012)

derrick said:


> Got this one the weekend.



Noice.


----------



## Biglad82 (8 Aug 2012)

RhythMick said:


> I'll reward myself with a proper cycling top when I get below 15 st.
> 
> Until then it's bright orange Muddy Fox for max visibility.


Ditto put green..

This thread saves me money, as there's no way in hell can I get into any of these....... "yet" 

"Hold on hold"I found one,




"An eating club with a cycling disorder" 

 Plenty more where that came from Here


----------



## zippygeorgeandben (9 Aug 2012)

I was going to just purchase from cycling - monton a cycling 5 piece kit aka SKY/Radiocash but I guess best not to unless I've lost some weight!?


----------



## SotonCyclist (9 Aug 2012)

zippygeorgeandben said:


> I was going to just purchase from cycling - monton a cycling 5 piece kit aka SKY/Radiocash but I guess best not to unless I've lost some weight!?


Cycling - Monton, are they any good or cheap knock offs.


----------



## lejogger (9 Aug 2012)

I'm really liking the Torm jerseys ATM. http://www.torm.cc/
They're not cheap, but they're not silly Assos prices. Very good quality.


----------



## zippygeorgeandben (9 Aug 2012)

SotonCyclist said:


> Cycling - Monton, are they any good or cheap knock offs.


 
Judging by the prices and looking at other sites, I would say the latter. But someone here who has one might be able to advise us?


----------



## zippygeorgeandben (9 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> I'm really liking the Torm jerseys ATM. http://www.torm.cc/
> They're not cheap, but they're not silly Assos prices. Very good quality.


Yes those tops look nice but if you have a bit of a big stomach, even if you purchase the relaxed shirt (not the race one). Spending £50 to find it doesn't fit you after waiting for delivery can be incredibly frustrating!


----------



## lejogger (9 Aug 2012)

zippygeorgeandben said:


> Yes those tops look nice but if you have a bit of a big stomach, even if you purchase the relaxed shirt (not the race one). Spending £50 to find it doesn't fit you after waiting for delivery can be incredibly frustrating!


I'm sensing grapes...

...sour ones


----------



## oldfatfool (9 Aug 2012)

http://www.supercycleclothing.com/index.asp


----------



## palinurus (9 Aug 2012)

I really want a Fat Bastard shirt, but I'm built like a climber (I don't climb like one though). I think I need to work on a new diet.


----------



## palinurus (9 Aug 2012)

Oh, it's OK. They've got one that just says Bastard.

That's perfect.


----------



## palinurus (9 Aug 2012)

Aww. They spoiled it with the additional text. I'm a different kind of bastard.


----------



## Get In The Van (9 Aug 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> http://www.supercycleclothing.com/index.asp


 
Some nice stuff on that site


----------



## derrick (9 Aug 2012)

No one does it like Castelli.


----------



## Diggs (9 Aug 2012)

zippygeorgeandben said:


> Judging by the prices and looking at other sites, I would say the latter. But someone here who has one might be able to advise us?


I've never used Monton direct but I think they are/have similar stock on ebay. I chanced one team replica on ebay a while ago as it was really cheap. It's ok but is a replica rather than the official thing. Specifically one of the logos was not quite the correct font. Haven't really worn it much as I'm not really the race-rep kinda guy.


----------



## Diggs (9 Aug 2012)

+1 for Morvelo BTW - They were selling off jerseys earlier this year for £25 so I picked up a couple. And I love this ad!


----------



## zippygeorgeandben (9 Aug 2012)

Well I just purchased a few items on Wiggle which were all in their sale. A Altura Asymetrix Short Sleeve Cycling Jersey..


----------



## Gaz Vickers (10 Aug 2012)

Diggs said:


> +1 for Morvelo BTW - They were selling off jerseys earlier this year for £25 so I picked up a couple. And I love this ad!



Great advert! Nice gear too.


----------

